# Corredor das tempestades em Portugal



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 18:48)

Boas Tardes!!!!

Estive a elaborar um mapa das zonas mais favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados, das menos favoráveis e desem risco nenhum de haver tornados.
Estive a analisar os tornados e as tempestades severas que ocorreram ao longo do século XXI e consegui traçar no mapa através do relevo das montanhas, as zonas de planície favoráveis a tornados.

*Cor verde *- Raro risco de haver fenómenos severos como tornados

*Cor amarela *- local favorável à ocorrência de trombas marítimas e em muito menor grau tornados( risco fraco)

*Cor laranja* - local favorável à ocorrência de tornados (risco moderado) e propício as supercélulas


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 18:59)

Não sei onde foste a dados para isso, mas houve tornados na tuas zonas verdes.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 19:06)

trepkos disse:


> Não sei onde foste a dados para isso, mas houve tornados na tuas zonas verdes.



Estive a ver e parece que não houve nenhum tornado nas zonas verdes. Esse tornado que dizes foi onde?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 19:12)

Mais um inventário.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 19:12)

Miguel96, penso que não podes colocar nenhuma zona do mapa a verde, legendando sem risco nenhum, risco há sempre, uma coisa são as ocorrências registadas (ver mapa do Trepkos) outra coisa são zonas mais propícias, ou com um historial maior de ocorrências, não somos o Tornado Alley nos EUA mas o risco de fenómenos extremos como os tornados existe sempre em qualquer ponto de Portugal Continental..


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estive a ver e parece que não houve nenhum tornado nas zonas verdes. Esse tornado que dizes foi onde?



Os tornados em Portugal são muito dispersos temporal e geograficamente e não são um fenómeno frequente, portanto não acho que faça muito sentido a criação de  "zonas" ou "corredores" de tornados em Portugal. Mas é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 19:19)

Snifa disse:


> Miguel96, penso que não podes colocar nenhuma zona do mapa a verde, legendando sem risco nenhum, risco há sempre, uma coisa são as ocorrências registadas (ver mapa do Trepkos) outra coisa são zonas mais propícias, ou com um historial maior de ocorrências, não somos os EUA mas o risco de fenómenos extremos como os tornados existe sempre em qualquer ponto de Portugal Continental..



Mas o relevo influência ou não influência a formação de tornados? Eu nunca ouvi relatos de tornados nas serras ou em zonas montanhosas.
Este mapa baseia-se em zonas mais ou menos propicias à formação de tornados e tempestades, como também existem zonas em que não existe qualquer probabilidade de haver tornados( neste caso a zona verde), até ao momento não houve relatos de tornados naquela zona verde do mapa.


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 19:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estive a ver e parece que não houve nenhum tornado nas zonas verdes. Esse tornado que dizes foi onde?



Coimbra e Entroncamento por exemplo.


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 19:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais um inventário.





Miguel96 disse:


> Mas o relevo influência ou não influência a formação de tornados? Eu nunca ouvi relatos de tornados nas serras ou em zonas montanhosas.
> Este mapa baseia-se em zonas mais ou menos propicias à formação de tornados e tempestades, como também existem zonas em que não existe qualquer probabilidade de haver tornados( neste caso a zona verde),* até ao momento não houve relatos de tornados naquela zona verde do mapa.[*/QUOTE]



O mapa acima com relatos pelo IM desmente esta tua afirmação.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2014 às 19:25)

trepkos disse:


> Coimbra e Entroncamento por exemplo.



Mais um exemplo de uma zona a verde com registo de tornado e danos consideráveis: Paredes


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 19:25)

trepkos disse:


> Coimbra e Entroncamento por exemplo.



Eu dúvido que esse tornado tenha ocorrido no centro da cidade de Coimbra. O Entroncamento está a laranja e não a verde.

Eu baseei-me no número de ocorrências de tornados e no relevo das montanhas, que influência bastante na formação de células nas planícies.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2014 às 19:27)

Falta este http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tornado-em-alcanena-amiais-torres-novas-9-abril-2008.2108/ que se situou mesmo no centro da zona verde a oeste do entroncamento.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2014 às 19:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas o relevo influência ou não influência a formação de tornados? Eu nunca ouvi relatos de tornados nas serras ou em zonas montanhosas.
> Este mapa baseia-se em zonas mais ou menos propicias à formação de tornados e tempestades, como também existem zonas em que não existe qualquer probabilidade de haver tornados( neste caso a zona verde), até ao momento não houve relatos de tornados naquela zona verde do mapa.



Miguel, os tornados podem ocorrer em zonas montanhosas como podes ver no vídeo seguinte, mas encontras mais exemplos se fores ao Youtube. 


E até em Portugal isto acontece, recentemente formou-se uma funnel-cloud sobre o colina de Monsanto em Lisboa, não terá conseguido chegar ao solo mas não deve ter ficado longe, isto tudo para dizer que não podes dizer que existem  "zonas em que não existe qualquer probabilidade de haver tornados", é claro que existe sempre probabilidade de tornado, mas em Portugal a probabilidade é baixa em todo o continente !


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 19:33)

Miguel96 disse:


> *Eu dúvido que esse tornado tenha ocorrido no centro da cidade de Coimbra. *O Entroncamento está a laranja e não a verde.
> 
> Eu baseei-me no número de ocorrências de tornados e no relevo das montanhas, que influência bastante na formação de células nas planícies.



O tornado só conta se tiver sido no centro da cidade? E o Concelho? não serve para nada?


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2014 às 19:39)

Por todas as lógicas por que te estás a reger, Miguel96, essa área gigantesca laranja nem devia ser um terço disso, já que nenhum dos tornados que ocorreu nessa zona foi dentro duma cidade, e aliás, até é a parte onde os tornados são mais difíceis de se desenvolver, e temos relatos de bem mais ou na linha entre Lisboa e Ferreira do Zêzere, ou no litoral norte. Olha para o mapa do IM e compara quantos tornados há relatados no sul e quantos há relatados no litoral norte. O teu mapa é uma antítese da realidade!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 19:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> O teu mapa é uma antítese da realidade!



Pode ser um bocadinho antítese mas a ideia está lá.
As zonas laranja e amarela de facto ocorreram tornados mas as zonas mais favoráveis para essa ocorrência, são da zona laranja. Eu digo a zona laranja porquê? Porque é uma grande zona de planície onde se formam muitas tempestades em determinada época do ano.
E também quando existe aqueles eventos severos no Alentejo, se estivesse lá alguém a apreciá-los( porque existem zonas em que não há membros registados no fórum), talvez poderia se ter observado um tornado.
Por vezes nem todos os tornados são relatados na televisão e muitas vezes não provocam estragos em habitações.


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 20:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pode ser um bocadinho antítese mas a ideia está lá.
> As zonas laranja e amarela de facto ocorreram tornados mas as zonas mais favoráveis para essa ocorrência, são da zona laranja. Eu digo a zona laranja porquê? Porque é uma grande zona de planície onde se formam muitas tempestades em determinada época do ano.
> E também quando existe aqueles eventos severos no Alentejo, se estivesse lá alguém a apreciá-los( porque existem zonas em que não há membros registados no fórum), talvez poderia se ter observado um tornado.
> *Por vezes nem todos os tornados são relatados na televisão e muitas vezes não provocam estragos em habitações.*



Exactamente, então e se eles ocorrerem nas tuas zonas verdes?

Não percebo porque continuas a insistir nesta ideia, já vários membros te mostraram relatos de tornados em que zonas que tu achas que não são favoráveis à sua ocorrência.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 20:08)

trepkos disse:


> Exactamente, então e se eles ocorrerem nas tuas zonas verdes?
> 
> Não percebo porque continuas a insistir nesta ideia, já vários membros te mostraram relatos de tornados em que zonas que tu achas que não são favoráveis à sua ocorrência.



Os tornados podem ocorrer na zona verde mas só em zonas de vale, no topo das montanhas não ocorrem tornados, só funnel clouds.
Mas mesmo assim a zona verde é a zona em que ocorreu o menor número de tornados.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 20:10)

Alterei a legenda da cor verde

*Cor verde *- Raro risco de haver fenómenos severos como tornados


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2014 às 20:10)

Boa noite.

No dia 4 de janeiro de 2014 tivemos um tornado aqui perto, no concelho de Paredes, portanto dentro da zona verde do mapa.
*Miguel96*, dou-te os parabéns por iniciares este tópico.

De facto há que melhorar o mapa e para isso  estamos cá todos para nos complementar-mos.
Normalmente as zonas litorais são mais sujeitas a este tipo de fenómeno e pelo mapa que o jonas_87 colocou haverá zonas menos propensas ao fenómeno, como o caso de Trás-Os_Montes. Mas de facto o risco existe, o nº de ocorrências é que aparentemente é menor, pelo menos nos registos\relatos o que não quer dizer que não ocorram - trata-se de zonas remotas, mais ou menos acidentadas e de baixa densidade populacional.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2014 às 20:15)

Tornados como sabemos já se formaram em muitas zonas do país, não dando para concluir grande coisa.
Agora, corredor propriamente dito, acredito num já falado muitas vezes aqui, *zona Oeste*  *Ribatejo*  *Alto-Alentejo/Beira Baixa*.
Mas provavelmente será abusivo falar em corredor, se calhar estatisticamente insignificante para se falar mesmo duma Tornado Alley.
Mas acho que essa zona/corredor é das poucas aonde uma supercélula com movimento NE se pode manter muitas dezenas de quilómetros, ou mesmo centenas ao contrário do que acontece noutras zonas.
Por exemplo Tornados no Algarve com movimento clássico para NE dificilmente depois sobrevivem às serras.
No Alentejo também penso que pode haver um problema de falta de registos, de ocorrerem mais tornados do que pensamos, mas que não são registados. Pessoalmente acho que poderá haver um "corredor" idêntico mais a sul. Entre aspas, pois como referi, se calhar é precipitado falarmos de corredores.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2014 às 20:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> *Os tornados podem ocorrer na zona verde mas só em zonas de vale, no topo das montanhas não ocorrem tornados, só funnel clouds.*
> Mas mesmo assim a zona verde é a zona em que ocorreu o menor número de tornados.



Desculpa estar em insistir mas em que te baseias para dizer isso? Estás a reduzir a questão dos tornados a um único factor, as "zonas montanhosas",  o que dá origem a uma falácia tremenda.

Miguel, a tua ideia era boa mas não sei se existem dados científicos ou eventos meteorologicos que sejam estatisticamente representativos para fazer um mapa como o que tu fizeste com um mínimo de credibilidade.

  É bom tópico de discussão e de aprendizagem.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 20:24)

MSantos disse:


> Desculpa estar em insistir mas em que te baseias para dizer isso? Estás a reduzir a questão dos tornados  a único factor as "zonas montanhosas"  o que dá origem a uma falácia tremenda.
> 
> Miguel, a tua ideia era boa mas não sei se existem dados científicos ou eventos meteorologicos que sejam estatisticamente representativos para fazer um mapa como o que tu fizeste com um mínimo de credibilidade.
> 
> É bom tópico de discussão e de aprendizagem.



Estou a pesquisar no google sobre tornados nas montanhas e encontrei este site: http://www.ustornadoes.com/2013/03/...n-in-mountains-or-do-they-debunking-the-myth/

*Tentativa de tradução através do Google Chrome*

Então, por que são tornados menos comum em altitudes mais elevadas? A resposta básica é simples: elevações mais altas normalmente têm ar mais frio, mais estável.

Um ambiente tornado maduro apresenta quente e úmido do ar "instável" para fornecer energia para as tempestades explosivos capazes de produzir tempestades. A regra de ouro quando se fala em altitudes mais elevadas é, "quanto mais alto você for, mais frio fica." Isto é verdade, simplesmente devido às taxas de lapso ambientais, ou a mudança de temperatura com a altura.

Todas as coisas são iguais, por cada mil pés adquirida em elevação, há cerca de um F queda de 3 ° na temperatura. Ar mais frio na superfície é inerentemente mais estável e, portanto, mais frios paisagens de altitude elevada são mais estáveis.


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 20:37)

Também está escrito isto no final do artigo que te desmente categoricamente quando dizes que não há tornados em ambientes montanhosos.



> *While this article acknowledges that tornadoes are less common at higher elevations and mountainous terrain, it also debunks the myth that “tornadoes don’t happen in mountains.”*


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2014 às 21:03)

Bem...primeiro há que esclarecer se estamos a falar de tornados mesociclonicos ou não-mesociclonicos.

As condições para a formação de tornados mesociclonicos, associados a supercelulas, são muito mais especificas do quepara a genese dos tornados não mesociclonicos/trombas.

Para haver supercélulas tornadicas, alem da dinamica atmosferica ter de ser especifica, a topografia não pode ser irregular..topografias irregulares destroem a circulação das células.
Isto  não significa que não possam ocorrer supercelulas em areas elevadas, elas ocorrem mas em areas planalticas, ou seja, em que apesar da altitude a topografia é pouco rugosa e portanto não se torna tão impeditiva á organização da circulação de mesoescala associada á Sc.

Quanto ás vulgares trombas, essas são muito menos dependentes, a sua origem prende-se essencialmente com  a ocorrencia de fortes correntes ascendentes que ganham rotação por mecanismos de shear horizontal ( convergencia de fluxo na base do updraft)...sem necessidade de ter supercelulas para as originar, são fenomenos que ocorrem em qualquer tipo de terreno até porque a sua escala é muito inferior á escala da topografia ( ao contrario das situações supercelulares).

*Partilho da ideia do Vince, *a região do Vale do Tejo parece favoravel...dois motivos parecem-me preponderantes:

- É o unico local do pais que em situações tipicas de fluxo de W/SW nos niveis médios, apresenta topografia favoravel á ocorrencia de lee troughs (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trough_(meteorology)#Lee_trough), embora a uma escala muito pequena, associadas á orientação do sistema montanhoso Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela.

- É uma região que na ocorrencia de fluxo do quadrante sul á superficie, sai favorecida com o aquecimento dessas massas de ar á medida que progridem pelas planicies a sul.

Quando estes dois factores se conjugam, as chances de ocorrencia de tornados será aumentada.

No entanto, no litoral Norte, vales do Mondego.. em situações de fluxo de SE, a presença das serras costeiras tambem  favorece a genese das lee troughs, e as convergencias da brisa maritima podem contribuir para um comportamento da atmosfera favoravel á ocorrencia de supercelulas tornadicas.

Tambem no Sotavento Algarvio, em situações de fluxo de norte nos niveis médios, a serra Algarvia pode contribuir para a formação de lee troughs, mas são sempre necessarios fluxos de sul á superficie para alimentar a conveção com ar humido...tal muitas vezes não acontece porque quando se establece circulação de norte ela é muitas vezes forte demais para permitir que haja circulações de brisa significativas do quadrante sul.

Portanto, o vale do Tejo parece ser assim a olho uma região beneficiada dado que as sua morfologia de terreno se adequa bem ao padrão atmosferico tipico que leva á tornadogenese em PT continental.


Já agora, vale a pena consultar alguma bibliografia..
http://ephyslab.uvigo.es/publica/do...ng_Atmospheric_Research_101_(2011)_84–101.pdf


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 21:41)

stormy disse:


> *Partilho da ideia do Vince, *a região do Vale do Tejo parece favoravel...dois motivos parecem-me preponderantes:
> 
> - É o unico local do pais que em situações tipicas de fluxo de W/SW nos niveis médios, apresenta topografia favoravel á ocorrencia de lee troughs (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trough_(meteorology)#Lee_trough), embora a uma escala muito pequena, associadas á orientação do sistema montanhoso Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela.
> 
> ...



E o que tens a dizer da região do Alentejo @stormy ?
Podem ocorrer muitos tornados que não são relatados na televisão devido ao facto de não provocarem estragos nas habitações e de ocorrerem em áreas isoladas e por isso esse mapa que o Vince traçou poderá não estar correto e o corredor das tempestades ser a região do Vale do Tejo juntamente com o Alentejo. 
Não nos podemos só basear no nº de tornados que ocorrem, mas sim se existe maior probabilidade  de surgirem  tornados no Alentejo ou não. 
No Alentejo não existem muitos observadores meteorológicos como se pode ver aqui no fórum, mas se o nº de observadores meteorológicos fosse maior o nº de tornados podia ser mais significativo que a região do vale do Tejo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Out 2014 às 22:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> E o que tens a dizer da região do Alentejo @stormy ?
> Podem ocorrer muitos tornados que não são relatados na televisão devido ao facto de não provocarem estragos nas habitações e de ocorrerem em áreas isoladas e por isso esse mapa que o Vince traçou poderá não estar correto e o corredor das tempestades ser a região do Vale do Tejo juntamente com o Alentejo.
> Não nos podemos só basear no nº de tornados que ocorrem, mas sim se existe maior probabilidade  de surgirem  tornados no Alentejo ou não.
> No Alentejo não existem muitos observadores meteorológicos como se pode ver aqui no fórum, mas se o nº de observadores meteorológicos fosse maior o nº de tornados podia ser mais significativo que a região do vale do Tejo.



Parece-me que se está a tentar colar a topografia do Alentejo (classicamente uma _peneplanície_) às extensas planícies do centro dos EUA, onde ocorrem mais tornados do que em qualquer outro ponto do Planeta. Concordo que as áreas montanhosas possam destruir a circulação das Sc, daí afirmar-se que terreno pouco acidentado favorece a propagação dessas Sc. Mas também sabemos que nem todas as Sc produzem tornados. E há que perceber que nas Grandes Planícies dos EUA há o encontro de massas de ar muito diferentes, que percorreram extensas áreas continentais: ar frio vindo de norte (região dos Grandes Lagos e mais acima) "choca" com ar tropical vindo do Golfo do México (estas massa, ainda por cima, não têm grandes barreiras montanhosas no seu percurso). O resultado é o que todos conhecemos. Em Pt continental não temos nada disso. A massa continental não é comparável e temos depois a influência marítima. São fatores que não podem ser desprezados: não é só por haver planícies (em rigor, peneplanícies) que há mais hipóteses de haver tornados.
E quanto ao facto de haver poucos observadores no Alentejo: Há naturalmente menos do que em outras regiões do país, mas isso explica-se com a estatística populacional. Faço observações no Alentejo (Margem esquerda do Guadiana) há cerca de 8 anos. Já ví fantásticas tempestades, com convecção severa, granizo, supercélulas (é sempre um pouco difícil ter a certeza de que estamos perante uma Sc sem o auxílio de um radar, a menos que exibam uma imponente Shelf Cloud ou a rotação seja bem percetível e mesmo assim...). Já vi isso tudo (Shelf clouds e Wall clouds foram até bastante assíduas no passado mês de Setembro) mas nunca vi nenhum tornado, nem sequer uma funnel cloud. E estou bem atento a esses fenómenos, pelo que julgo poder afirmar que não me escapariam... Claro que posso ter estado sempre no sítio onde nada se passou, mas acredito mesmo é que é a lei das probabilidades a funcionar. São fenómenos que podem ocorrer em qualquer local mas com baixa probabilidade... e o Alentejo não me parece, de todo, um local em que a probabilidade de ocorrência seja sensivelmente superior à de outras zonas. É a minha opinião! De qualquer forma, é um tópico bastante interessante e que está a gerar uma boa discussão!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 22:22)

Mas no Alentejo não há a junção de três massas de ar diferentes?
A massa de ar quente e seco que vem do Deserto do Sara , a massa de ar quente e húmido que vem de Espanha(ar mediterrânico) e a massa de ar marítimo e húmido que vem do oceano.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Out 2014 às 22:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas no Alentejo não há a junção de três massas de ar diferentes?
> A massa de ar quente e seco que vem do Deserto do Sara , a massa de ar quente e húmido que vem de Espanha(ar mediterrânico) e a massa de ar marítimo e húmido que vem do oceano.



A ser assim, a massa Saariana "mata" a convecção (é necessário haver humidade para haver convecção); De Espanha vem ar Quente e Seco (não húmido). O único que favorece a convecção é o ar marítimo tropical (entradas de SW). E é necessário haver frio em altitude (para que o ar mais quente em baixo comece a subir, condense, e forme Cb).


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 22:36)

Eu também moro no Alentejo e ainda não vi nenhum tornado, vi uma funnel no início de setembro.

Isto não é nenhuma zona de tornados como dizes e acredita que não há assim tão pouca gente como pensas.

Acho que andas a confundir as coisas.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2014 às 22:38)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas no Alentejo não há a junção de três massas de ar diferentes?
> A massa de ar quente e seco que vem do Deserto do Sara , a massa de ar quente e húmido que vem de Espanha(ar mediterrânico) e a massa de ar marítimo e húmido que vem do oceano.



O problema é que essas massas de ar que referes não costumam coincidir no espaço e no tempo no Alentejo, ou seja quando há entradas de Leste quentes e secas não há muito ar marítimo húmido de origem Atlântica.

Na área assinalada no mapa que o Vince postou registaram-se alguns maiores tornados (F2/F3 nunca tivemos mais forte que isso) que tenho memoria de terem ocorrido em Portugal, à excepção dos tornados de Paredes e do de Lagoa/Silves. talvez essa faixa seja não seja a zona onde ocorram mais tornados mas sim talvez a zona onde os tornados foram/podem ser mais perigosos.

Houve outros mas os que me lembro de serem os piores são estes:

*Tornado de Castelo Branco - 6 de Novembro 1954
Tornado em Alcanena/Amiais/Torres Novas 9 Abril 2008
Tornados em Tomar/Ferreira do Zêzere/Sertã e Carvalhal Formoso - 7 Dezembro 2010*


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 22:57)

As albufeiras como a barragem de Montargil, a barragem do Alqueva, entre outras barragens no Alentejo influenciam a formação de tornados/supercélulas no Alentejo?


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 22:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> As albufeiras como a barragem de Montargil, barragem do Alqueva influenciam a formação de tornados/supercélulas no Alentejo?


Lol não.

Que raio de pergunta.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 23:00)

trepkos disse:


> Lol não.
> 
> Que raio de pergunta.



Nem influencia a humidade do ar?


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 23:01)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nem influencia a humidade do ar?


Não.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 23:45)

trepkos disse:


> Não.



Fui agora ver à internet e a  a presença de uma albufeira não contribui para o aumento da temperatura do ar e nem da humidade relativa do ar, porém só funciona como um maior equilíbrio térmico e higrométrico.
Será que existem semelhanças entre o Alentejo e a planície dos EUA? Porque que é que em Espanha perto da fronteira com Portugal e não só ocorrem tantos tornados na planície espanhola? O território alentejano tem de ter as mesmas características que as planícies espanholas.


----------



## trepkos (6 Out 2014 às 23:56)

Miguel96 disse:


> Fui agora ver à internet e a  a presença de uma albufeira não contribui para o aumento da temperatura do ar e nem da humidade relativa do ar, porém só funciona como um maior equilíbrio térmico e higrométrico.
> Será que existem semelhanças entre o Alentejo e a planície dos EUA? Porque que é que em Espanha perto da fronteira com Portugal e não só ocorrem tantos tornados na planície espanhola? O território alentejano tem de ter as mesmas características que as planícies espanholas.


A sério que estás a comparar o Alentejo com os EUA??

Nem com Espanha se compara.

Mas tantos tornados em Espanha onde? Que pesquisas andas tu a fazer?


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2014 às 00:38)

A principal razão para a ocorrência de tornados é o choque de massas de ar: uma fria e outra quente e húmida. E isto apenas se consegue ter com entrada de SW. 
Creio que quanto a isto, ninguém questiona. Agora quais as zonas onde podem ocorrer mais. Para mim ao contrário do que alguns disseram a mim me parece ser no Algarve (junto á costa litoral) e depois na nossa do Vale do Tejo até á zona das Beiras claramente. Isto quando se trata de sistemas mais convectivos.

Ou género é associado ás actividades mais ciclónicas, com tempestades muito fortes. Mas sinceramente acho que nem faz sentido este tópico, apesar de ser uma boa aprendizagem, mas isto não é os EUA !
Os EUA é que conseguem ter uma massa de ar muito fria a chocar com uma massa de ar muito quente. Nenhum país do mundo consegue reunir essas condições tão perfeitas, uma corrente de NO a chocar com corrente de SE !


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2014 às 00:40)

Já agora pensei que o nome do tópico era corredor das tempestades em Portugal, mas isto parece mais o corredor dos tornados !


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2014 às 00:40)

Miguel96 disse:


> As albufeiras como a barragem de Montargil, a barragem do Alqueva, entre outras barragens no Alentejo influenciam a formação de tornados/supercélulas no Alentejo?



Para já parece ainda não existir consenso nesta matéria, tanto mais que estamos por exemplo, no caso da barragem do Alqueva, no início da experiência de termos na Europa uma massa de água artificial tão extensa, ainda mais numa zona reconhecida pelo calor e elevada insolação em grande parte do ano.
Talvez noutros países como nos Estados Unidos ou noutras regiões do globo hajam já estudos feitos, mas desconheço.
Não podemos ser peremptórios em afirmar que influenciam ou não o clima, seja à escala local, regional ou mais até continental...


----------



## Jonaxh (7 Out 2014 às 11:31)

Desde já, trabalho fantástico na construção deste mapa! Parabéns!

Só acho que aquela secção laranja perto de tomar devia ser estendida mais para NE, acompanhando a totalidade do concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere e também Sertã. Digo isto porque, embora seja já zona montanhosa (transição da lezíria plana para a montanha), já há vários relatos de tornados (o de 2010 deixou bem um rasto de destruição) e "tornados" (relatos de pessoas que afirmam ter visto várias vezes "tornados" a percorrer distancia pequenas).


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2014 às 11:44)

Miguel96, as albufeiras influenciam o clima mas a uma escala tão pequena que acaba por ter poucos efeitos praticos quando falamos em supercelulas.

As planicies do Alentejo nada teem a ver com as Americas, não há cadeias montanhosas a oeste para gerar perturbações em altura ( ondas de rossby), não há golfo do mexico quente e tropical a sul para fornecer ar instavel, não há desertos de altitude a sudoeste para fornecer ar seco e quente que sirva para fazercapping layers que cotenham CAPE á superficie até ele atingir valores tão absurdos que rebenta por todos os lados, e não tens ar frio a  norte para potenciar ciclogeneses intensas que adicionam ainda mais dinamica á convecção.

São realidades completamente distintas..


----------

